

Airbnb Launches Sublets - brianchesky
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/09/01/airbnb-expands-into-monthly-rentals/

======
andrewreedy
I love the way you guys offer $100 dollars for new signups and $200 off
longterm sublets. Such a great way to get people excited to use the site. My
dad has done rental properties for years so I've watched as the market has
evolved. What you guys are doing and the way you are doing it is epic!

